

Microsoft patent may block Google Maps in Germany - hugoc
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-patent-may-block-google-maps-in-germany-7000012326/

======
dexen
A highlight:

 _> Nikon, which uses Android in its Coolpix cameras, was the latest
manufacturer to agree to Microsoft's licence, which is said to give it up to
$15 per Android device._

$15 per device (at least 1% of retail price of a decent smart electronic
device) for one map-related patent? I wonder if any patents on FAT are paid
for alongside this one.

My guess is, MSFT aims at making the free Android seem more expensive than
mobile Windows via patent licensing.

